# Ranchero Sauce



## ecto1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ranchero Sauce

2 tablespoons cooking oil

1/4 cup of chopped onion

2 cloves of garlic, chopped

1 serrano or jalapeno chile, sliced

3 cups diced tomatoes.

1 teaspoon oregano

1 teaspoon cumino

1 1/2 teaspoon ground chile (Chilie Powder) Salt to taste

Start by heating the oil, and saute the garlic, serrano and onions for 2-3 minutes. Reduce the heat and add in the tomatoes. Cook the tomatoes for about 5 or 6 minutes until they become wilted. Roma's may need more cooking time as they are not as juicy. Add in the seasonings and simmer for about 5 more minutes. You can serve the sauce as is, or you can let the sauce cool and blend it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Buddy, I copied & filed it for later use!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 24, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Buddy, I copied & filed it for later use!




Ditto...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe and Congrats on the OTBS


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks it is now in my book

 Merry Christmas to you and the family


----------



## stodgers (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice one. Saving for later.


----------

